# Lemonade or cherry limeade concentrate recipes?



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

My dh is hooked on minutemaid lemonade frozen concentrate and I hate that it's made with corn syrup. Sometimes I just don't feel like making lemonade from scratch though (I prefer to make a sugar syrup so it's not gritty rather than just mixing everything together). Does anyone can a plain lemonade or cherry limeade concentrate? 
I came across a strawberry lemonade recipe in the ball book, I think, but it was far too sweet and dh prefers plain lemonade anyway.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Ooooh! I did one!! Let me look for the recipe! I make lemonade from scratch, too. I make a simple syrup then mix it with water and a bottle of lemon juice from the co-op. Easy peasy.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

http://homesteepedhope.com/2006/08/30/peach-lemonade-concentrateanother-canning-recipe/

This is the one I used (I think-it's the one in my notes) but I made it with cherries and bottled lime juice. GL!


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks! I think I will do up a few just lemonade concentrates, too and keep them in the freezer if nothing else.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I haven't tried canning it, but I make the Cooks Illustrated version of lemonaid. I cut a lemon into half the long way, then into thin slices. I macerate the lemon slices with 3/4 c. of sugar. Then I add 1 c. of lemon juice. I then add about 7 cups of water.

Having the peel really boosts the lemon flavor. 

I may try to can this when I get my monthly citrus shipments this coming winter.


----------

